# Gestational Diabetes



## sy2000 (May 13, 2019)

Hi there, new to forum!!
So i had my GTT in March and it was all fine. I went for a scan and it showed that my baby was slightly bigr so basically wanted me to start doing the finger prick testing 4 times a day. 
Honestly, my hospital hasn't really given me much information on this. i don't know if i have been diagnosed or not? I initially had quite a few spikes during the week but not a horrendous amount. Been managing it quite well. Not on any medication.
Now i get the odd few spikes. so like maybe 3 a week? Is that bad? 
I haven't really been informed of anything other than nurses and consultants freaking me out. And talking about induction although my sugar levels are generally fine. Other than the odd few spikes as mentioned above.
How many spikes need to occur for them to put me on medication? or induce me early? They haven't explained anything to me and i am panicking.


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 15, 2019)

sy2000 said:


> Hi there, new to forum!!
> So i had my GTT in March and it was all fine. I went for a scan and it showed that my baby was slightly bigr so basically wanted me to start doing the finger prick testing 4 times a day.
> Honestly, my hospital hasn't really given me much information on this. i don't know if i have been diagnosed or not? I initially had quite a few spikes during the week but not a horrendous amount. Been managing it quite well. Not on any medication.
> Now i get the odd few spikes. so like maybe 3 a week? Is that bad?
> ...


 
Hi @sy2000 , welcome to the forum, I'm sorry I cannot help, pregnancy many, many years ago!   A few odd spikes a week doesn't sound too bad, perhaps you could ask the consultants/nurses for more information?

Giving this a bump in the hope someone more knowledgeable will come along.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2019)

I dunno about 'more knowledgeable' - but I want to know what you define as a 'spike' ?  Not simply 'it goes up to X after I eat' - need to know what it is before you eat, what you eat in terms of carbs, and what it is after you eat - to actually decide whether it IS a true, clinical, spike.

Also - how pregnant are you?  What stage are you at with your pregnancy?


----------



## Drummer (May 15, 2019)

What are you calling spikes?
It is perfectly normal for blood glucose levels to rise if you eat high carb foods.
I was always measuring big and being asked about twins in the family - I had two normal deliveries of babies over 9lb both now adults.
I always had problems with carbs all my adult life, but I do feel that life looking after pregnant women must be a boring sector or medicine so the people involved get all worked up over very little.
You might possibly be diagnosed type two years from now - but a single scan showing a slightly big baby and they are all in a flap - not very professional.


----------

